
Silicon Valley investor wants to split California into six states - latimes.com - ethana
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-silicon-valley-tim-draper-split-california-20131221,0,255720.story#ixzz2oGaZAXvu
======
spetri
Q-

